# best shot



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

what is the best shot any of you have made or seen made? mine is a 63 yard shot on a doe this past week (doe only season) with my turbotec. she ran all of 20 yards


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

12 ring at 80 yards on a fox target ( i won 40 bucks off it just to hit it and then they guys had to doubble it b/c it was a 12 ring:tongue: :teeth: :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

35 yard Black Bear over a ravine lofted the arrow in with my old Parker Challenger and pinwheeled it. That thing won me the tournament I was jumpin haha it was my first ever win.


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

50 yard shot with my reflex and hit it dead center but i tried again and lets say i wont shoot that far any more.
________________________________________________________
Reflex gamegetter
draw weight:60-70 at 60
let off:65%
fps:285
arrows:easton 100 grain
broadheads:tekan 100 grain
pendulum sight i think thats spelled right


----------



## KiddRoss (Nov 24, 2005)

86 yards on a mulie buck. stuck him good, lots of blood..........he only went 20 yards. i dont think i will try that shot again.........made me feel kind of un ethicle.


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

wow u guys are make ridiculous shots on animals u really shouldnt take shots outside 40yrds your all going to end up wounding the animal and letti ng it suffer and die slowly


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

shot a Squirrel from 18 yards  jk jk


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

offshot said:


> wow u guys are make ridiculous shots on animals u really shouldnt take shots outside 40yrds your all going to end up wounding the animal and letti ng it suffer and die slowly



a shot outside 30yards is always going to be rediculous to some, but it's also how well you trust yourself and your equipment to get the job done. myself, i practice out to 85 yards just to be more stable for normal shooting distances. a 60 yard shot isn't an everyday kinda thing, but when my bow makes roughly 85lbs of k.e. thats still way more then most bows would get on a deer at 20 yards. If you practice those distances and can say you have smaller groups then some people at 40 yards why not take that shot if all the conditions are right(wind, no brush, est.) Archery is all about how close your shot is...but when the last few days of the season are coming to a close...I would take that shot.


----------



## KCJON (Jun 11, 2003)

*bowhunting ks*

Marcus, the ending of season should have no effect on your shot selection. I dont know you and i go to all the target shoots in KS. If you practice out to 85 yards alot you should shoot some of the outdoor target tourneys in KS. I promise you i am the best shot in KS and have the state titles and records to prove it and i would never take a crazy shot like that at a whitetail. If you want to really learn about shooting contact Jon Marquess at Flint Hills Archery in manhattan. What part of KS are you from, i am also in Kc alot. If you are close we should get together and you can teach me to shoot. :teeth: How does your bow make 85 ft/lbs, just curious.
Jon


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Made a 30 yard shot on a squirrel that was running...Nailed him right in the head with a blunt...It was one of the craziest shots I've ever taken. My second one was one a 40 yard treestand shot with lots of growth in the way at a 3D shoot...I pinwheeled the thing with my friends watching. 

Tim


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

TimClark said:


> Made a 30 yard shot on a squirrel that was running...Nailed him right in the head with a blunt...It was one of the craziest shots I've ever taken. My second one was one a 40 yard treestand shot with lots of growth in the way at a 3D shoot...I pinwheeled the thing with my friends watching.
> 
> Tim



Lmao i can just see him now fliping in the air lol


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

KCJON said:


> Marcus, the ending of season should have no effect on your shot selection. I dont know you and i go to all the target shoots in KS. If you practice out to 85 yards alot you should shoot some of the outdoor target tourneys in KS. I promise you i am the best shot in KS and have the state titles and records to prove it and i would never take a crazy shot like that at a whitetail. If you want to really learn about shooting contact Jon Marquess at Flint Hills Archery in manhattan. What part of KS are you from, i am also in Kc alot. If you are close we should get together and you can teach me to shoot. :teeth: How does your bow make 85 ft/lbs, just curious.
> Jon




how full of yourself can you possibly be, who care if you are the "best" shot in your state, dont brag, and anyways how would you know:thumbs_do


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

jdoginAr said:


> how full of yourself can you possibly be, who care if you are the "best" shot in your state, dont brag, and anyways how would you know:thumbs_do


You said it man I cant stand a kid who KNOWS hes the best. I think we should move to KS just to test that promise what you say jdog? haha

KCJON: You wanna make another run at that post instead of:
Marcus, the ending of season should have no effect on your shot selection. I dont know you and i go to all the target shoots in KS. If you practice out to 85 yards alot you should shoot some of the outdoor target tourneys in KS. I promise you i am the best shot in KS and have the state titles and records to prove it and i would never take a crazy shot like that at a whitetail. If you want to really learn about shooting contact Jon Marquess at Flint Hills Archery in manhattan. What part of KS are you from, i am also in Kc alot. If you are close we should get together and you can teach me to shoot. How does your bow make 85 ft/lbs, just curious.
Jon

Open mouth and... Insert foot.  :nono: 

And offshot, one of them said he wouldnt take the shot again and the other one wasnt that far. If you can make the shot take it. If they have the confidence to know they can make it then more power to them not ur place to tell them what they should or shouldnt do. My limit is 50 yards bc my bows flat out to 28 and then only drops 1/2 pin inch on 55 yards. Only out to 50 will I try though unless its a monster in which case I might just have to test him. Those are the shots Im comfortable with and the rest not so thats my range. Maybe bowhuntKS' range is 60 u never know dont judge before you know.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

I know its not very good but prob a 50yrd shot at a dollar folded 3 times on my cousins target. I hit the edge of it and won it.......now i kinda wish i didnt tell my uncle he put a 100 instead of a 1 on it:tongue:


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

*"Gun shot"*

My neighbor used his red ryder bb gun to take 2 birds at about 30 yards when we were kids. He was also shooting the gun with one hand on the stock like a pistol. Craziest thing ever.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Well with guns my buddy killed 2 dove with the cell fone in his ear. He was tellin another kid wich field we were in and I turned around and yelled birds! and hit a knee and dropped one and he just threw the gun up with one hand and dropped both of them. I never saw him take the fone outta his ear but the hell of it is he was shootin a pump action????? You do the math. Hahah I still to this day dont know how he pumped that shotgun for the second shot lol


----------



## BowhuntnFanatic (Jan 12, 2006)

*All About the Close Distance*

I'm new to this site but for me I think a shot outside of 25 yards if pushing the limit. I trust my equipment a lot but I wouldn't take a shot further than that. I'm lucky where I put my treestands if i have a shot at 20 yards. For me bowhunting is about close distance and not to boast but I shot my first deer at 13 yards and it was a nice buck. Yet for competitive which I hope to get into soon it does help if you can shoot a target at about 70 yards for practice becaues the further you shoot the easier it is going to be on the distances that are closer in.


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

> I promise you i am the best shot in KS and have the state titles and records to prove it


I know I am a little late. But I just read this and wanted to post. What class do ya shoot in? You probably know me if your in target archery in KS. Oh, and I REALLY want to take ya up on that "your the best in KS" idea you have in your head I'm sure I hold just as many if not more state title/records as yourself. Hit me up sometime and maybe we can shoot a little


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Reece said:


> I know I am a little late. But I just read this and wanted to post. What class do ya shoot in? You probably know me if your in target archery in KS. Oh, and I REALLY want to take ya up on that "your the best in KS" idea you have in your head I'm sure I hold just as many if not more state title/records as yourself. Hit me up sometime and maybe we can shoot a little


Haha I knew that would happen. I would pay to see that match lol. Seriously if you ever get up with him and yall actually do shoot you gotta let us know it goes. KARMA BABY HAHA This is what happens when you run your mouth now youve got someone to take you up on the trash talk. Im sorry im not trying to sound like a jerk to this kid guys but if theres one thing that I cant stand on this planet its a person who runs there mouth about crap they dont even know about and cant back t up anyway. Go gettem Reece haha


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

i have had some shots i am proud of before in major tournaments... i also have had some shots in major tournaments that i thanked God becuase i knew i had nothing to do with that arrow going where it did... but two days ago i was right proud when i robin hooded an arrow at 40 yards...  ... that is the furthest robin hood i have done so far...


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

> Haha I knew that would happen. I would pay to see that match lol. Seriously if you ever get up with him and yall actually do shoot you gotta let us know it goes. KARMA BABY HAHA This is what happens when you run your mouth now youve got someone to take you up on the trash talk. Im sorry im not trying to sound like a jerk to this kid guys but if theres one thing that I cant stand on this planet its a person who runs there mouth about crap they dont even know about and cant back t up anyway. Go gettem Reece haha


Trust me. It'll happen. I'll even make the drive to do it. I'm sure I'll see him at either NAA State Fita end of this month, or NFAA state sometime (if he is everything he says he is, he'll be there FOR SURE!). Maybe even sectionals, and then we'll see whos the best in KS! Cant wait for that match. I love a little competition/pressure. Makes me shoot better. May the best "KS shooter" win!


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I think 30 yards is max for game. I not trying to put down anyones shooting skills and its fun to sling arrows at targets for practice at longer ranges but I think we owe it to the animal to take ethical shots, because even the BEST shots can blow a shot at 5 yards or even closer, let alone 60, 70, 80 plus yards. On a wild animal, no shot is a sure thing, and never think a shot is gimme. Besides, I think if your only shot is consistently over 30 yards with a bow, then you are set-up in the wrong place, because you can get a lot closer then that.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Thats is good but see thats the problem I see with ethical disscussions. Not startin an argument but ethics is a frame of mind. I see dog hutning for deer as ethical and I love it to death its my family tradition and other passion besides archery. But, someone else think that it isnt ethical and thats their opinion. Ethics to you is a 30 yarder ethics to someone else is a 50. Me its 40-45 maybe 50 depending on how my warm up went and how I feel. As for the setup thing. The thing is that if a huge deer walks in out of no where at 30 take it. But you are right about all the time. Unless you practice at 30 yards all the time and that is your best shot. But again not starting anything just saying that ethics is only a point of view really and thats why there are so many problems with discussions on this topic you know?


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

dogdrivers.net said:


> Thats is good but see thats the problem I see with ethical disscussions. Not startin an argument but ethics is a frame of mind. I see dog hutning for deer as ethical and I love it to death its my family tradition and other passion besides archery. But, someone else think that it isnt ethical and thats their opinion. Ethics to you is a 30 yarder ethics to someone else is a 50. Me its 40-45 maybe 50 depending on how my warm up went and how I feel. As for the setup thing. The thing is that if a huge deer walks in out of no where at 30 take it. But you are right about all the time. Unless you practice at 30 yards all the time and that is your best shot. But again not starting anything just saying that ethics is only a point of view really and thats why there are so many problems with discussions on this topic you know?


yeah maybe my view on how far a shot should be is because i only shoot traditional and im sure your all alot more accurate with your compounds 

anyway dogdrivers your the kids whos been postin pics of his selfbows lately?
we should shoot sometime we both live in VA and im tryn to get into makin my own bows


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea man where you live? Im goin to the 3D on sunday at Dixie in Prince George county but the compound day not the trad. day.


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

dogdrivers.net said:


> Yea man where you live? Im goin to the 3D on sunday at Dixie in Prince George county but the compound day not the trad. day.


fredericksburg like a hour directly north of richmond


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

What 3D's do you go to?


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

dogdrivers.net said:


> What 3D's do you go to?


none yet i just started shootin about a month ago where do you pick up info on all that kind of stuff


----------



## wildhunter31 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im really late but had to put this up me my uncle and my bro where walkin threw the woods and saw this little vine about 90 yards and we eachtook a shot the both were shooting recurve i had a small pse at the time and on my shot i just let one fly and put t directly in the vine it had to the best shot i will have ever made in my life.p.s the vine was only an inch and a half wide.


----------



## B.A.W. ARCHER (Jan 8, 2006)

My Best Shot Was At A Strutting Turkey This Past Spring, He Was At 51 Yards. Although I Do Not Suggest That Long Of A Shot, It Was Last Day And I Shoot 3-d And Target Religiously So I Personally Felt Ok With The Shot.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

offshot said:


> none yet i just started shootin about a month ago where do you pick up info on all that kind of stuff


www.ibo.net
www.asaarchery.com

www.3dshoots.com (lists local shoots and such)


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

at20yrds i stuck the bullseye with five arrows


----------

